
Is the White House Banning Fortnite and League of Legends? - bmcn2020
https://cybernews.com/editorial/is-white-house-banning-league-of-legends-and-fortnite/
======
rvz
No. [0][1]

"A White House official on Thursday night clarified that the executive order
concerning WeChat only blocks transactions related to WeChat, not those
involving other Tencent holdings." [1]

Saved you a click for this unnecessary clickbait hysteria.

[0]
[https://twitter.com/SamAugustDean/status/1291576813685108736](https://twitter.com/SamAugustDean/status/1291576813685108736)

[1] [https://www.latimes.com/politics/story/2020-08-06/trump-
sign...](https://www.latimes.com/politics/story/2020-08-06/trump-signs-
executive-order-to-ban-tiktok)

